# My French Bulldog babies



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

just thought i would share some pictures of my frenchy babies, both little girls


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute....lovely pics.


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous, bet you can't stop cuddling them!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Super Cute  
They are lovely.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They are so cute.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

rosie75 said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous, bet you can't stop cuddling them!!


i know, utter little timewasters they are


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

OMG Swooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon

I've just turned a lovely shade of green!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww!!!! :001_wub::001_tt1:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Jo P said:


> OMG Swooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon
> 
> I've just turned a lovely shade of green!!


lol, i dont think you have room on your sofa for any more jo p


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

aww michelle i love them! they are gorgeous..i LOVE the black and white one!
PLEASE let me have! :001_wub: xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww and awwwwwwwww and finally awwwwwwwww, they are too cute and I want them both.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

oh i want them. they are lovely, i have always liked the breed.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> aww michelle i love them! they are gorgeous..i LOVE the black and white one!
> PLEASE let me have! :001_wub: xx


thank you kerry  but i dont think you and mum have any room left either my son has a litter as well , 3 little boys, omg i can see some of these puppies staying now!!! oh though just one maybe!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

we can always make room!! haha..aww bless there a breed i never thought about till i sae yours but that black and white one is stunning..keep them all. xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> we can always make room!! haha..aww bless there a breed i never thought about till i sae yours but that black and white one is stunning..keep them all. xx


have to work round the oh  she is a cutie,but also a real little miss naughty as well


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I've got two chairs


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

OH. MY. GOD!

I WANT ONE! 

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

frenchys and boston terriers! a little dream of mine


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Jo P said:


> I've got two chairs


lol  now what do i do


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Ducky said:


> OH. MY. GOD!
> 
> I WANT ONE!
> 
> ...


i do like the bostons too but the frenchy just have that little something else their nature is fantastic but must share your sofa but please dont tell jo p


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Now they are absalutely gorgeous.....i want them all


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i will get my son to send me some pictures of his little boys and i will post them on here , they are gorgeous too


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i will get my son to send me some pictures of his little boys and i will post them on here , they are gorgeous too


I would love to see pics of the boys 

Your little girls are just stunning Michelle...adorable, well done x


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i do like the bostons too but the frenchy just have that little something else their nature is fantastic but must share your sofa but please dont tell jo p


i have to admit that the boston terrier is the first dog i saw that made me completely loopy about having one. gonna wait til im older before i get one though. but i totally would have a frenchy too!

oooo please pics of the boys


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww how cute are they!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

They are so adorable!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

archiebaby said:


> lol  now what do i do


You put a stamp on one of their heads and a nice lil address label to Yorkshire


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

they ARE gorgeous!!!!:O xxx


----------

